# Syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING



## teamgermanstyle123 (16. April 2010)

Hi,
ich bin ganz neu und habe noch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von PHP und HTML (soviel voraus).
Ich habe eine Clan Homepage mit einem vorgefertigten Design gemacht, weiss aber nun nicht (http://www.teamgermanstyle)
Ich möchte oben in der Liste bei Join US! Etwas hinschreiben d.h ich möchte so im den Design wie auch die Seite ist einfach
ein Feld und dort Daten hinschreiben. Ich habe die Daten für die HP mit Filezilla hochgeladen, wo ich auch diese
PHP Datei hochgeladen habe.. nachdem ich alles andere auf der Homepage eingesellt hatte das es die Datei abruft, ging ich auf
Join US! und ich bekam den Fehler:
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /usr/export/www/hosting/tgshomepage/extrajoinus.php on line 3
Ich poste mal den PHP Code von der Index und von der Join US! Datei.. weiss mir nicht anders zu helfen..

Join US!:

```
<?php

$text'Dies ist das Join US! Formular von Team German Style!';
$text'Wenn du dich bei uns bewerben willst musst du folgende';$text'Regeln durchlesen und mit dem weiteren vorgehen 
aktzeptierst du Sie automatisch.';

$text'§1 Du sollst keine anderen Clan´s auser uns haben';
§2 Bei uns ist ein freundlicher Umgangston im Teamspeak, 
daher solltest du auch zu anderen Membern freundlich sein';
$text'§3 Wenn du dich bei uns anmeldest solltest du mindestens einen Character lvl 19 haben und 15 Jahre Alt sein (Ausnahmen möglich)';

$text'Poste das folgende Muster im Join US! Forum (Die * Felder sind Pflichtfelder)';
$text'(Das heisst, den folgenden Text kopieren im Bewerbung´s Forum einfügen und ausgefüllt abschicken)';

$text'*Name:';
$text'*Alter:';
$text'*Account Name:';	
$text'*Link zu deinem BFH Player Profil:';
$text'*Deine Fraktion:';
$text'*Warum möchtest du zu uns:';
$text'*Dein höchstes Level:';

$text'Nach dem du die Bewerbung gepostest hast, registrierst ';$text'du dich auf der Homepage (Von dem dein Account auch ';$text'wenig später freigeschalten wird) und Joinst ';$text'anschließend dem Teamspeak3 die Ip und der Port stehen'; $text'auf der Homepage unten rechts unter dem Teamspeak'; $text'Viewer!';

$text'Anschließend spielst du mit uns, und wir entscheiden'; $text'uns noch einer Trial-Zeit ob du in den Clan darfst';

?>
```

Die Datei habe ich irgendwie zusammengebastelt .. nach 10minuten googlen

Index:


```
<?php

/*
+ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|     e107 website system
|
|     ©Steve Dunstan 2001-2002
|     http://e107.org
|     jalist@e107.org
|
|     Released under the terms and conditions of the
|     GNU General Public License (http://gnu.org).
|
|     $Source: /cvs_backup/e107_0.7/index.php,v $
|     $Revision: 11346 $
|     $Date: 2010-02-17 13:56:14 -0500 (Wed, 17 Feb 2010) $
|     $Author: secretr $
+----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
*/

require_once('class2.php');

if (file_exists('index_include.php')) {
	include('index_include.php');
}

if (!is_array($pref['frontpage']) && $pref['frontpage'] != 'Array') {
	if (!$pref['frontpage'] || $pref['frontpage'] == 'Array.php') {
		$up_pref = 'news.php';
	} else if ($pref['frontpage'] == 'links') {
		$up_pref = $PLUGINS_DIRECTORY.'links_page/links.php';
	} else if ($pref['frontpage'] == 'forum') {
		$up_pref = $PLUGINS_DIRECTORY.'forum/forum.php';
	} else if (is_numeric($pref['frontpage'])) {
		$up_pref = $PLUGINS_DIRECTORY.'content/content.php?content.'.$pref['frontpage'];
	} else if (substr($pref['frontpage'], -1) != '/' && strpos($pref['frontpage'], '.') === FALSE) {
		$up_pref = $pref['frontpage'].'.php';
	} else {
		$up_pref = $pref['frontpage'];
	}
	unset($pref['frontpage']);
	$pref['frontpage']['all'] = $up_pref;
	save_prefs();
}

$query = (e_QUERY && e_QUERY != '' && !$_GET['elan']) ? '?'.e_QUERY : '';

if ($pref['membersonly_enabled'] && !USER) {
	header('location: '.e_LOGIN);
	exit;
} else if (isset($pref['frontpage']['all']) && $pref['frontpage']['all']) {
	$location = ((strpos($pref['frontpage']['all'], 'http') === FALSE) ? e_BASE : '').$pref['frontpage']['all'].$query;
} else if (ADMIN) {
	$location =  ((strpos($pref['frontpage']['254'], 'http') === FALSE) ? e_BASE : '').$pref['frontpage']['254'].$query;
} else if (USER) {
	require_once(e_HANDLER.'userclass_class.php');
	$class_list = get_userclass_list();
	foreach ($class_list as $fp_class) {
		$inclass = false;
		if (!$inclass && check_class($fp_class['userclass_id'])) {
			$location = ((strpos($pref['frontpage'][$fp_class['userclass_id']], 'http') === FALSE) ? e_BASE : '').$pref['frontpage'][$fp_class['userclass_id']].$query;
			$inclass = true;
		}
	}
	$location = $location ? $location : ((strpos($pref['frontpage']['253'], 'http') === FALSE) ? e_BASE : '').$pref['frontpage']['253'].$query;
} else {
	$location = ((strpos($pref['frontpage']['252'], 'http') === FALSE) ? e_BASE : '').$pref['frontpage']['252'].$query;
}

// handle redirect and include front page methods
if(isset($pref['frontpage_method']) && $pref['frontpage_method'] == "include") {
	if($location == "news.php") {
		require_once("news.php");
	} elseif ($location == PLUGINS_DIRECTORY."forum/forum.php") {
		require_once($PLUGINS_DIRECTORY."forum/forum.php");
	} elseif (preg_match('/^page\.php\?([0-9]*)$/', $location)) {
		$e_QUERY = preg_match('/^page\.php\?([0-9]*)$/', $location);
		require_once("page.php");
	} else {

	  	header("Location: {$location}");
		exit();
	}
} else {
	list($page,$str) = explode("?",$location."?"); // required to prevent infinite looping when queries are  used on index.php.
	if($page == "index.php") // Welcome Message is the front-page.
	{
      	require_once(HEADERF);
	 	require_once(FOOTERF);
	  	exit;
	}
	elseif($page != "index.php") // redirect to different frontpage.
	{
		header("Location: {$location}");
	}

	exit();
}

?>
```

Zur Infor nochmal, ich wollte nur Oben in der Leiste auf der Homepage eine neue Seite wo der Text drin steht:

Dies ist das Join US! Formular von Team German Style!
Wenn du dich bei uns bewerben willst musst du folgende Regeln durchlesen und mit dem weiteren vorgehen aktzeptierst du Sie automatisch.

§1 Du sollst keine anderen Clan´s auser uns haben
§2 Bei uns ist ein freundlicher Umgangston im Teamspeak, daher solltest du auch zu anderen Memmbern   
     freundlich sein
§3 Wenn du dich bei uns anmeldest solltest du mindestens einen Character lvl 19 haben und 15 Jahre Alt sein
     (Ausnahmen möglich)

Poste das folgende Muster im Join US! Forum (Die * Felder sind Pflichtfelder)
(Das heisst, den folgenden Text kopieren im Bewerbung´s Forum einfügen und ausgefüllt abschicken)

*Name:
*Alter:
*Account Name:
*Link zu deinem BFH Player Profil:
*Deine Fraktion:
*Warum möchtest du zu uns:
*Dein höchstes Level:

Nach dem du die Bewerbung gepostest hast, registrierst du dich auf der Homepage (Von dem dein Account auch wenig später freigeschalten wird) und Joinst anschließend dem Teamspeak3 die Ip und der Port stehen auf der Homepage unten rechts unter dem Teamspeak Viewer!

Anschließend spielst du mit uns, und wir entscheiden uns noch einer Trial-Zeit ob du in den Clan darfst
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus,
entschuldige mich schon einmal dafür wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler drin habe und sage noch einmal
das ich noch keinen Blassen Schimmer von PHP geschweige den HTML habe.


----------



## tobee (16. April 2010)

Variabeln werden so

```
$text = 'Dies ist das Join US! Formular von Team German Style!';
```
definiert.
Nicht so:

```
$text'Dies ist das Join US! Formular von Team German Style!';
```

Hier findest du ein gutes "Tutorial"


----------



## Kai008 (16. April 2010)

Außerdem schreibt man außer mit schafen s, Paragraph 2 steht mitten im nirgendwo, der Bereich "'; $text'" ergibt imho keinen Sinn, und es gibt keine Zeilenumbrüche.


----------



## CookieBuster (16. April 2010)

Lass für die Textausgabe den PHP-Teil weg und mach es in HTML, dann gehts einfacher und du musst dich nicht Quer stellen um eine Variable zu füllen.

Einfach PHP-open und -close Tag weglassen. Den Rest bemerkst du dann schnell.


----------



## teamgermanstyle123 (16. April 2010)

Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach auf die schnelle so einen neuen Php oder Html Code da zusammen schreiben
wäre echt genial


----------



## queicherius (16. April 2010)

Verwende am besten ein CMS. Das ist einfacher zum Verwalten, usw.


----------



## teamgermanstyle123 (16. April 2010)

Echt Sorry aber ich keinen Blassen schimmer  was Ihr da redet gehört hab ich das schon einmal 
wollte mich jezt auch nicht stundenlang durch turorials lesen.. sondern ne schnelle lösung wäre für mich am einfachsten gewesen

aber danke schon mal für eure schnellen antworten bist jetzt


----------



## Maik (16. April 2010)

Hi.





teamgermanstyle123 hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach auf die schnelle so einen neuen Php oder Html Code da zusammen schreiben
> wäre echt genial


Auf die Schnelle wird dir hier niemand ein neues PHP-Script schreiben, und dies ist auch nicht der Sinn unseres Forums.

Wenn du dies als Auftrag vergeben möchtest, bin ich gerne bereit, deine Anfrage in unserem Jobforum zu platzieren.

mfg Maik


----------



## CookieBuster (16. April 2010)

Für eine schnelle Ausgabe zitiere ich mich hier einma selbst:



CookieBuster hat gesagt.:


> Lass für die Textausgabe den PHP-Teil weg und mach es in HTML, dann gehts einfacher und du musst dich nicht Quer stellen um eine Variable zu füllen.
> 
> Einfach PHP-open und -close Tag weglassen. Den Rest bemerkst du dann schnell.


----------



## teamgermanstyle123 (16. April 2010)

alles klaa jobforum ahh ja ..

ich habe den text schon mal da.. bloss ich wollte es als neue seite auf der homepage mit dem design praktisch, wie ich es jezt hab ist es weiß xP

und bei dem Text macht der bei mir keine Absätze muss ich da nen extra befehl eingeben?

noch mal zu info  www. teamgermanstyle .de .vu | leerzeichen raus
_______________________________________________________________________

Das mit HTML probier ich auch mal aus ! 

dickes danke an alle


----------



## bofh1337 (16. April 2010)

Ist keinem Aufgefallen, das die 2. Variable "$text" die 1. wieder überschreiben würde?


----------

